# Frontosa growing hump



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am not sure and have not really done or looked into when the hump starts to develop but has any Frontosa owners had hump growth before 1 year?
one of my 2 has started showing sort of. OMG I love my fish///


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have often seen fronts start growing the hump prior to 1 year.....often indicates a male.it is good to see how much you are enjoying the hobby..


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am really loving it. Just watching the progression of my fish and the tank algae growth, feeding habits, characteristics of each of the species. Now I see how these guys sit and write their books. It's just so tranquil and peaceful.


----------

